# Today...



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm sort of all over the place this morning but I thought I'd share my thoughts with you since I always do...

I'm going to clean. Already vacuumed and cleaned the kitchen...

Juice my cat that used to 'go' outside the box has stopped! I moved the litter box and cleaned the entire cat room (all the p*$$ and the hair and whatever else the kitties muster out of them is gone ). Let's see how long it lasts...

Have attached a picture of my little Juice monster.









I love this picture of my family and I. So I thought I'd share it. Eid was on Saturday. We've seen better days these days (as a family I mean). I don't know, as all of us get older and as the economy suffers it feels like our ties get severed as well. This picture is a little old (maybe a couple years or so) but it gives me hope that one day maybe we'll all be a happy family again...










I want to make an election poll but I'm afraid that it'll get nasty or locked especially since politics aren't allowed to be discussed? I just wonder if GSD voters have a biased because of our doggie commonality or if it's still as random of a trend as the general public. I voted early via email since my vote still counts from NV which is supposedly a swing state this year. I want to share my views but politics and religion always seem like such taboo topics on the forum.

I'm still paranoid about Smokey being sick. I don't know what's going on with him. I'm sad and tired of taking him to the vet and finding everything normal only to have him randomly vomit or not eat...I worry about him maybe obsessively and unhealthily...

Zeeva and Smokey have adjusted well now to our neighbor. They take treats from her and Zeeva barks to let me know if she's outside. Sweet neighbor lady isn't as afraid of them any more which is a relief. I think they'll get better and better with time...

I'm so thankful Sunflowers made that update about hurricane Sandy thread. I pray and hope everyone and their pets are safe and sound once the hurricane subsides. I'm sad that some people won't have power and won't be able to post...

Here are some wedding pictures that I'm mustering up the courage to share due to some of the responses in the random thread. Been married over 3 years now. We have 3 to 4 events so that's why there are so many colors and outfits. I would've enjoyed a white wedding as I feel it's time to integrate into the melting pot of cultures in the U.S. But I guess for now I stand pretty strong in my Pakistani roots.





































I've gained quite a bit of weight since then :c. Sucks.

Whew I think that's enough sharing for today...Pretty personal...I feel overwhelmed by my sharing. I hope you don't...lol


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I LOVE the wedding photos! You look beautiful and should not be embarrassed at all to show them!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

TimberGSD2 said:


> I LOVE the wedding photos! You look beautiful and should not be embarrassed at all to show them!


Totally agree. Love the picture w/ your family all walking.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. Makes a white wedding dress seem kind of boring...


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

You're so beautiful , and I absolutely *love* your outfits!!! OMG, they're stunning, so vibrant and colorful, and the beadwork - ahhhhh- you look just like a princess! How generous of you, sharing these pictures on such a gloomy day. They totally cheered me up and took my mind off the howling wind for a few minutes. Thanks! XO


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

You looked beautiful on your wedding day! Thanks for sharing. And I hope smokey is ok ! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

You have a beautiful family, and you are gorgeous. I loved looking at your wedding pictures and thank you so much for sharing them with us. :wub:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

katdog5911 said:


> Beautiful pictures. Makes a white wedding dress seem kind of boring...


I agree! The pictures were beautiful. Would you mind explaining what the 3-4 events are for a wedding? I think it's all really interesting.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

You are absolutely beautiful, Zeeva! I dont think I had seen a picture of you before. 



> We've seen better days these days (as a family I mean). I don't know, as all of us get older and as the economy suffers it feels like our ties get severed as well.


I can so relate to this. Actually I'm sort of glad that you mentioned that, I was wondering if anyone else's family besides ours was being affected this way. I dont have much of a family on my side-but we used to get together with my in-laws all the time (big family) and now it seems that everyone is so stressed, depressed, worried, low on cash, and somewhat irritable because of it all we just dont get together as often-and when we do, it isnt the same as it was. It breaks my heart. 

I have to ask, how did Juice get his name? lol I've always loved gray and white cats. They're adorable.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I love your wedding dresses, but I especially love the red!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Amina (yay I know your name...and it's lovely!)
You are completely gorgeous in your wedding outfits, I love all the pictures. I think a white wedding dress is boring compared to your traditional wear. It's kind of funny, it reminds me of the movie, "Bend it Like Beckham", even though that one was an Indian wedding. 
I also love that you put the rest of your furry friends in your signature line 

Victoria (Tory)


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I agree! The pictures were beautiful. Would you mind explaining what the 3-4 events are for a wedding? I think it's all really interesting.


Aw sure. I'm not very good at this but I'll try.

The first is usually the Nikkah or the 'I do' type of event where the formal signing of papers and the public acceptance of each other as husband and wife is done. It's usually done on the wedding day at a mosque. 

The second is the Mehndi. It's a day where the bride's true beauty shines (not so much makeup, simpler clothes etc.)... This day is very festive. Full of choreographed dances performed by both sides of the family almost in a 'battle of the best' type of way. Mehndi is Henna which is traditionally put on by girls in the family on this day.

The third is the actual wedding day or Ruksuti. Nothing too special about this day. It is taken care of by the bride's side. One important tradition on this day is for the girls on the brides side of the family to steal the groom's shoe and ask for a lot of money to be distributed amongst the cousins and sisters from the girl's side of the family. It can get very heated as to how much money the groom gives in exchange for his shoe and the bride. There's a lot of crying at the end of this day by both sides of the family (although this tradition is beginning to go away thankfully) as the bride transitions from her family into the grooms.

And the last is the Valima which is a reception put on by the groom's side of the family. Nothing special about this day either I guess...

I'm sure google will give you a better description of each day if you're curious but I tried


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You have a beautiful family and you are stunning!!! I so love Indian clothing. The colors, the style, the flow. Everything about it is so graceful.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

PatchonGSD said:


> You are absolutely beautiful, Zeeva! I dont think I had seen a picture of you before.
> 
> 
> I can so relate to this. Actually I'm sort of glad that you mentioned that, I was wondering if anyone else's family besides ours was being affected this way. I dont have much of a family on my side-but we used to get together with my in-laws all the time (big family) and now it seems that everyone is so stressed, depressed, worried, low on cash, and somewhat irritable because of it all we just dont get together as often-and when we do, it isnt the same as it was. It breaks my heart.
> ...



Yea, I feel you about family issues. 

Juice came with his name. He is a rehome/rescue. His original name is Juice Box and my friend who I got him from named him off of some cartoon where the whiskers of the cat look like Juice's (er? I think that's the right story...?). So yea, Juice stuck because he does respond to his name  He looks like Tom from Tom and Jerry sort of right...? Lol.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Very interesting, Amina! That's a whole lot of family time! And to think about all the stress that goes into a one day wedding! Whew! LOL!

I can't see the pictures yet (IT police at work) but I'll be sure to check them out this evening when I get home.


----------



## Rainer (Feb 15, 2012)

How was your Eid? Eid Mubarak - belated, btw! LOL Ours got rained out by Sandy, unfortunately. The sibs and I went out for lunch and then the family went to see a movie later at night so it wasn't a total loss. We usually have a big picnic and hookah+tea afterwards. Next year 

I'm not able to see the pics right now, but I'm sure you look gorgeous! I have a few Pakistani and Indian friends and have always loved all the outfits. 

I've seen a few of your threads and haven't commented, but I just wanted to say that I really admire your spirit and you seem like a very beautiful person on the inside and out! mA!


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

oh wow you're gorgeous! and your family is beautiful! thank you for sharing


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Rainer said:


> How was your Eid? Eid Mubarak - belated, btw! LOL Ours got rained out by Sandy, unfortunately. The sibs and I went out for lunch and then the family went to see a movie later at night so it wasn't a total loss. We usually have a big picnic and hookah+tea afterwards. Next year
> 
> I'm not able to see the pics right now, but I'm sure you look gorgeous! I have a few Pakistani and Indian friends and have always loved all the outfits.
> 
> I've seen a few of your threads and haven't commented, but I just wanted to say that I really admire your spirit and you seem like a very beautiful person on the inside and out! mA!


Salaams!  Are you muslim? Kheir mubarak. I spent most of my Eid with furnace people replacing the thing :c but at night I went to a family dinner and ate wayyyy too much which is usually the case when it comes to Eid!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Blanketback said:


> You're so beautiful , and I absolutely *love* your outfits!!! OMG, they're stunning, so vibrant and colorful, and the beadwork - ahhhhh- *you look just like a princess!* How generous of you, sharing these pictures on such a gloomy day. They totally cheered me up and took my mind off the howling wind for a few minutes. Thanks! XO


Exactly what I was thinking, wow! You have a great looking family as well. My first cat looked just like Juice, his name was Harley. He use to try and steal food from my plate. Drove me nuts sometimes, but he was a good cat. Most of my family lives in Wisconsin and Minnesota, we don't see them often enough.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

LissG said:


> oh wow you're gorgeous! and your family is beautiful! thank you for sharing


:thumbup: I agree...very nice! You look so happy! 
. Kat


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Amina, what beautiful pictures, and the outfits - absolutely stunning ... I agree with everyone else, traditional white seems so drab after having been to a few other culture's weddings!! 

Thank you so much for sharing, and for explaining your culture. I love to read about different cultures, but it's even better when someone is explaining it!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Amina, you look absolutely stunning. You have a very kind look in your eyes as well. Sadly, not a lot of folks do.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I enjoy your pictures!

Don't ever be afraid to share them because of differences!

You are very pretty btw!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Beautiful pictures! Your outfits are just stunning! I can only imagine how you must feel sometimes, especially when sharing information that touches on your religion. It's hard to not feel out of place at times when you're not Christian. I've found, though, that there are always people out there who genuinely want to know about different cultures and religion and that's reassuring.


----------



## Rainer (Feb 15, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> Salaams!  Are you muslim? Kheir mubarak. I spent most of my Eid with furnace people replacing the thing :c but at night I went to a family dinner and ate wayyyy too much which is usually the case when it comes to Eid!


Yes, I am. Glad to see you enjoyed your Eid! Just saw all the pics...you have a beautiful family!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I LOVE your clothing! So pretty!
Meh....I dunno about a white wedding personally. One of our clients came in to pick her dog and she came from a wedding based in Indian culture.....She looked absolutely wonderful.
I live in a part of California that has a huge Indian, Pakistani, and Afghani population....aside from Cambodian, Chinese, Laotian, Vietnamese......Ukranian, Bosnian....and so forth. I consider myself lucky.

(although....I'm not a fan of Thai food *painful*...their clothes are beautiful)

Tip on the cat: after you completely clean the area w/ and enzime cleaner, put very small bowls of food where it went. Cats don't want to eat where they eliminate. (usually unless you have a spaztic cat like mine)


----------



## More Ball! says Jake (Oct 13, 2012)

Amina: 

Thank you for sharing your photos! You were a beautiful bride and your family looks to be a wonderful, close knit group. I have seen traditional wedding garments before and they are really works of art IMO. I majored in world history and minored in religion so I find other cultures traditions and history fascinating. You should never be afraid to share those things. I think it helps people better appreciate and understand others. 

Rita


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Wow, your outfits are stunning and you look otherworldly in your beauty... like a princess, or a mythical goddess, or a movie star--no, I'm not kidding!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Here are some more pictures from a wedding I went to about a year ago (for Jax08 (Michelle) and for KatsMuse and all you who enjoyed them) and my thoughts for the day...No starting new threads as I feel like I overwhelm the forum sometimes...

Mehndi









Hubby and my (sick) Momma who I do love dearly but drives me nuts a lot 









Family...









Family. If you can't tell I'm the one in the magenta with the white beading in the middle. I have a BIG family (I think )









I wanted to put up pictures of the bride but I don't have her permission so I'm sorry. This is the best I can do for now. 

My momma is coming to stay with me for about 10 days in January (I hope? I think?). She's a good sport about the doggies which was a pleasant surprise. But the doggies jump the baby gate or knock it over. Any suggestions on a better way to block off certain parts of the house from the doggies? I don't want them jumping on her or harassing her when she's here. She has bad balance due to neuropathy from her HIV medications. And my two aren't trained to be gentle around her at all .

My doggies are beginning to blow their coats especially Smokey (my husky). 5 minutes worth of brushing for Smokey today rendered all this! I've been told to keep the fur and make something out of it but I don't find that very appealing as doggie hair in our culture is somewhat considered dirty. I wonder if you with long haired GSDs have to deal with fur in a similar way to husky fur...?









I'm toying with the idea of having a baby but I'm not sure how my furkidoz will adjust to such a big change. Plus I don't think I'm stable enough to handle such a big feat yet but at least it's a big step from never wanting kids...How do you that have little kids deal with doggies and so much responsibility? Do you feel the doggies get neglected after having a kid because that is one of my biggest fears.

Has anyone heard from Diane (Jakoda CD OA?). Her last post was at 10-29-2012, 01:56 PM. I'm pretty sure she was in the area effected by the storm. If anyone has heard from her can you let us know how she is doing???

I often wonder how educated you on the forum all are? It always seems like such a privilege to have a doggie or other pets. I know education doesn't always coincide with a great career but I feel like everyone on here is in a pretty darn good spot when it comes to life...whether it's a partner's life or even their own.

Whelps folks, I AM gonna go study...I'm taking the GRE late next month (26 or 27th I can't remember). I will be applying to graduate school to do another MS or possibly a PhD if I get in this time.

Sorry I know this is turning into sort of a blog spot.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Beautiful, stunning pictures. As someone who quilts, I can certainly appreciate how much work has gone in to create those designs. 

Your pile of fur ... well, I've never got that much off of Kyleigh ... but my last dog was shep / lab / hound, and I had more than you did on the floor after one brushing ... I swear there was another dog living in her fur!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Diana sent a message to someone and said she was ok. 

Your pictures are great!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Great pictures. You're beautiful and should post them with pride


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous ! I love seeing them!
Ty for sharing! :hug:

Kat

PS...someone sent a message that Jakoda was ok, without power and had chicks running around the dining room...yay!


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pictures! You are absolutely stunning and you seem like a beautiful person on the inside as well.


----------

